#  Nachrichten >   Gelenkschmerz - Schnelle Hilfe für Kalkschulter >

## Focus.de

Ein minimalinvasiver Eingriff befreit Patienten von Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter und von Schmerzen durch damit verbundene Sehnenentzündungen.  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

